# "Dramatic/moving/action" Trailer music?



## Westland1940 (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi,

Not sure if this is the right spot to ask, but I'll give it a shot. I want to edit a World War II trailer and I'm looking for the right trailer music. As the title says I'm looking for something dramatic, moving, action, orchestra, cinematic.

I'm already searching on YouTube but I came across many cheesy examples, but I do have a few examples that are in the right direction:











The problem is I dont know really where to look for, I don't know any of the artist that create this kind of music. Please, give me some advice

Cheers


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

A piece from the Cinematic Audio Group or Fesliyan Studios may be of use.


----------



## Westland1940 (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks Rick. Both are really good, I like especially the first one. It is almost perfect for my project but I hope'd he had gone 'all out' after the drop at 1:52 to show some action footage afterwards.


----------



## Westland1940 (Feb 15, 2019)

Is there not a name for this kind of music? The part of my second video at 1:02 is so powerful, I would like to find more of this style.


----------



## Westland1940 (Feb 15, 2019)

Oh man I found this trailer from Napoleon. The music used in here is great, this kind of music fits also pretty good with WWII footage. Especially the Germans used orchestral music in their war newsreel.






I might use Franz Liszt - Les préludes but I have to cut it to around 2 minutes. Any other suggestions like those 2?


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Some works that spring to mind:
Mahler Symphony 6, 1st movement
Dvorak Symphony 9, 4th movement
Bruckner Symphony 9, 2nd movement


----------



## Westland1940 (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks Matthew, never heard those before. I like the Mahler and Bruckner. I found another one, Götterdämmerung - Siegfried's Funeral March. I think I have to decide between those, but the hardest part is to cut them into a 1,5 - 2 minute version because trailers are most of the time circa 2 minutes long. Will be difficult!


----------



## Westland1940 (Feb 15, 2019)

Does anyone know more bands like "Eternal Eclipse"? They create excellent short music for trailers. But I do look for songs with fewer violins, more trumpets, for example.


----------

